# What is your Internet Usage a Month



## cohen

This is how it works:

Tell us in the poll how much your internet usage is per month, your provider and how much it costs you and speed (Upload and download)


----------



## Campo

no poll??????


----------



## cohen

Campo said:


> no poll??????



Done


----------



## cohen

Mine is:
16GB Month
$49.95AU
AANET

1.5MB Download
512KB Upload


----------



## Campo

Mine's 
7GB month
$70.00 AUD bundled with home phone
Optus


----------



## BluePlum

12 gb... dont no speed but farily fast. Optus. 69$ aus and dunno with home phone


----------



## Jesse

Mines 5gb... $40 a month


----------



## cohen

BluePlum said:


> 12 gb... dont no speed but farily fast. Optus. 69$ aus and dunno with home phone



Go to - http://www.cnet.com.au/broadband/speedtest.htm and this will tell you your speed. Make sure all internet applications are closed - i.e. msn etc.


----------



## Campo

BluePlum said:


> 12 gb... dont no speed but farily fast. Optus. 69$ aus and dunno with home phone


same as mine ;p


----------



## mep916

I get unlimited internet and unlimited nation-wide phone service through Comcast for $69.99/month. When the promotion ends, it'll be between $120-$130.


----------



## Motoxrdude

At least 20gb a month no problem. I do a lot of kernal development for linux so I am constantly DLing or uploading to my server.


----------



## cohen

Wow this is getting interesting on prices etc and how much people get... especially from the AUS users.


----------



## Ambushed

6GB 5000mbs $50 - New Zealand


----------



## patrickv

lol, this will make you guys laugh, i have unlimitted downloading, but i barely download much, less than 1gb a month..am using 256k adsl
now for the price

49$  (i convered to USD)..i dunno if i calculated this right, let me check


----------



## BluePlum

patrickv said:


> lol, this will make you guys laugh, i have unlimitted downloading, but i barely download much, less than 1gb a month..am using 256k adsl
> now for the price
> 
> 49$  (i convered to USD)..i dunno if i calculated this right, let me check



heh no wonder its unlimited. Leave it downloading over the month and you use 500 mb's hehs


----------



## cohen

If i had unlimited i would download heaps!!!!!


----------



## Kesava

1.5 megabit. 20 gig. $135 a month hahaha.

wireless broadband.

i use about 500mb a day just browsing.. and more if i want to download something.


----------



## patrickv

vk3fcll said:


> If i had unlimited i would download heaps!!!!!



well i wish, but thats because **cough**cough**, *speed not that good** cough**cough**


----------



## lovely?

since i download, it is anywhere between 25/50GB a month.

It costs 65$ a month and is a six mega BYTE per second connection.


----------



## Rothzael

Unlimited with VOIP, 
1.5mbps down, 512kbps up
I think it's $60AU

(They only just introduced ADSL2+ in my area, not really available yet.)


----------



## Calibretto

I have Verizon - 3Mbps - $30/month USD


----------



## hpi

Way over 20GB's.

Im surprised my isp hasn't capped me yet.

Calibretto that's such slow speed.


----------



## PabloTeK

BT Total Broadband Option 3, we get Unlimited usage, up to 8MB/s all for £25 a month.


----------



## Shane

Unlimited - Virgin media

My download speed isnt the best and my upload is pathetic


----------



## CMF175

optonline gives me about 15 on the down and 2 on the up for 45.00 but i have a package for 10.00 more you can get boost for 30 on the down 5 pn the up but i dont need it


----------



## Twist86

60 USD a month unlimited...go go US Providers!

I upload about 20-30gbs a month and download about 80gb or so monthly.


----------



## CMF175

its unlimted service


----------



## MrRandom

ah wait, crap, i just realized it was how much we *can* use, not how much we do. take one off 20+ and stick it on 10


----------



## f.i.t.h

Wireless
21gb/month
256kbps/256kbps (although it performs [within NZ] 1mbit/100kbps)
$NZ 54


----------



## cohen

i don't know how some of you guys can survive on less the 5gbs or so.

But then i suppose it comes to budget. Speed and what you use the net for.

I use mine for downloading, e-mail, msn, internet surfing and a lot of music downloading.


----------



## cohen

Above ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Guys this has been reported i hope it will be removed ASAP!!!!

It's gone

Yah


----------



## fatdragon

Go Away And Get A Life


----------



## Buzz1927

fatdragon said:


> Go Away And Get A Life


Just ignore the..err..prick


----------



## Aziek

I get 25GBs a month than capped if i go over
On a 8mbit line (only download at 300KBs - 500KBs)
For $100AUD on telstra bigpond
(ill be upgrading to adsl2+ soon for the same price and downloads just more speed)


----------



## Campo

I have 7GB and i don't go near it. I don't do much downloading though


----------



## shenry

I have 40 Gig of downloads but only 512 kb/s . I would happily trade half the downloads for double the speed but I don't think it works that way.....


----------



## funkysnair

aol
£10
unlimited (subject to fair usage-40gig peak)
8meg d/load 0.5meg u/load


----------



## ceewi1

Optus Cable (Older Plan)
12GB Peak/24GB Off Peak
~$70AUD per month

Obviously a lot of Unlimited plans will significantly reduce your speed if you go over a specified limit, this is one of those plans (not good when you're using a VOIP phone line )


----------



## Rudster816

3.5meg...unlimited dunno how much, my parents pay for it, a month ago we just got upgraded from 768kbps\128kbps no extra charge


----------



## elitehacker

Optus cable is the high speed internet I could get, and I get 36GB a month for $65 AUSD, but my parents pay for it so yeah. I think Optus is better in terms of pricing, even though I work for Bigpond technical support (Optus main rival in Australia).  I always get capped each month, I need more......... Most of my usage is used on TV shows, Australia airs US shows like Terminator, prison break and heroes so slowly........


----------



## Calibretto

hpi said:


> Calibretto that's such slow speed.



It's not too bad. It does what I need it to do


----------



## diduknowthat

Unlimited 5mbps fios connection from verizon for about $40/month.


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll

Dang, In aus your limited? Sheesh! I changed my mind about living there now.

I get unlimited.

30mbps down
5mbps up

www.optonline.com


----------



## apj101

unlimited tiscalli, cost about £20 i think (inc line rental)
shapes traffic at peak our hours


----------



## jimmymac

Merula, £38 p/m, unlimted with absolutely no traffic shaping whatsoever


----------



## cohen

I so want Unlimited


----------



## cohen

We got an update to 20GB of downloads!!!!

I'm happy


----------



## patrickv

well my ISP no longer allow p2p applications, so hmmm, maybe less than 100mb !! really sad

however the package itself is unlimited i "am suppose" to be able to download what i want... but now i just browse and chat


----------



## Geoff

Mine is unlimited bandwidth, 3Mbps/512Kbps for $45 a month.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Unlimited, 3Mbps/768Kbps, $30/month


----------



## Geoff

cohen said:


> We got an update to 20GB of downloads!!!!
> 
> I'm happy


I download that in a week


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Ive got dsl from at&t. 30somethin for unlimited i get about 150kb per second download(speedtest says 1.5mb)idk upload...its the best we can get in upstate south carolina


----------



## Ethan3.14159

unlimited.... speedtest says about 500 - 510 kb/s download and 100 - 130 kb/s upload
i know not very fast but its wifi, it was either that or satellite and i game way too much to use that. 
stupid dsl not available in my area


----------



## epidemik

I dont think mine is limited, idk though. How can you tell.
I probably download like 10 gb a month (just an estimate).
We spend like 30 UsD and its pretty fast. Fast enough for me. 
And amazing customer service. I sent them an email and they looked up my phone number and called me . They guys couldnt fix my problem of course but they tried.


----------



## Sir Travis D

I feel sorry for the person with a gig a month of downloads.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I think it's around $60-80 (maybe more) for a 5meg connection with unlimited use.


----------



## GameMaster

10GB-s that's my limit.


----------



## cohen

[-0MEGA-];994255 said:
			
		

> I download that in a week



OMG!!!!!



Sir Travis D said:


> I feel sorry for the person with a gig a month of downloads.



hahahah



GameMaster said:


> 10GB-s that's my limit.



That's alright.....

Well my family share the internet with grandparents 3kms up the road via a wireless link.... but if i just do MSN and the surf the net, the usage for the day is around 200MBs to 300MBs but because i'm downloading, it is up at 600MB


----------



## Ethan3.14159

i wouldnt feel as sorry for the person with 1gb a month as i would someone with dial up, which would be just about everyone in my area... poor people unable to unleash the power of the internet(s) and world wide web(s)


----------



## Ambushed

I got 6GB =( I go over it in 2 weeks


----------



## cohen

Ambushed said:


> I got 6GB =( I go over it in 2 weeks



If i download i can do that.....



Ethan3.14159 said:


> i wouldnt feel as sorry for the person with 1gb a month as i would someone with dial up, which would be just about everyone in my area... poor people unable to unleash the power of the internet(s) and world wide web(s)



i can't believe some people are on dial-up... i thought ADSL went almost everywhere now....


----------



## epidemik

Are most companies begining to limit downloads?!?
I sure hope mine doesnt. 
Thatd suck.


----------



## cohen

epidemik said:


> Are most companies begining to limit downloads?!?
> I sure hope mine doesnt.
> Thatd suck.



No... it depends, plans are going down in price and download limits are going higher or even going unlimited.


----------



## spitviper

I have roadrunner, paying around $65 a month, have unlimited bandwidth and i prolly move around 150gb's a month.


----------



## GameMaster

10 GB here, it's pretty pathetic if you ask me.


----------



## Justin

unlimited


----------



## Christopher

My ISP advertises a 60GB limit. Once I get around 70GB they send out an email warning telling me I'm "approaching" the limit. I've gone over 100GB before and they never charged extra. I guess it's more of a guideline for them. Usually I try and stay within the ~60GB range. My parents would freak out at the bill if they actually started charging 10c per 100MB I went over.

But we pay $42.95 a month for "10Mbps down, up to 640Kbps up". Speedtest results differ, of course.


----------



## G25r8cer

I get unlimited upload/download with a 5mb line through Charter. Between the internet, full tv, and phone its $100 a month. For $5 more a month I can upgrade to a 10mb line which, we are doing soon.


----------



## G25r8cer

[-0MEGA-];994255 said:
			
		

> I download that in a week



LOL Me too


----------



## cohen

Well i have 20GB now and i have gone nuts cause i'm on school holidays and we have 12GB left to download before the 13th of next month.


----------



## Schonza

I have a 512kbps/128kbps line with 12 gb of data. 
I think it's like $40 something p/m but we're upgrading to ADSL 2+ with 21 gb of data.


----------



## Ramodkk

mep916 said:


> I get unlimited internet and unlimited nation-wide phone service through Comcast for $69.99/month.



Wow! ^  I was about to say then I saw below



mep916 said:


> When the promotion ends, it'll be between $120-$130.





*On topic:*

We get unlimited internet from Comcast


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I feel bad for all you capped people.


----------



## Kesava

i have unlimited internet....
the download speed is only 30kb/s though hahhahahah


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ 30kb/s??? Are you sure?


----------



## Kesava

g25racer said:


> ^^ 30kb/s??? Are you sure?



haha yep im sure. sucks hey.

256kbps. only 4 times the speed of dialup haha


----------



## God

Unlimited
$60.00AU
Our Friend Owns The Hosting Company


----------



## GameMaster

Kesava said:


> i have unlimited internet....
> the download speed is only 30kb/s though hahhahahah



That's totally limited !!


----------



## Kesava

GameMaster said:


> That's totally limited !!



hahah yeah i see your point haha

still, downloading full time i could manage like 80-90 gig a month haha


----------

